# When to transition to adult food?



## DHolmes82 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello, I've been trying to figure out when to transition to adult food. I could only find an old post from 2011 from this site when searching. Max is a Shepherd/Mal, 7 months old, and 65lb's. I've only found conflicting info, from the Vet who says we could switch now, to the guy at the store, who says a year or later, to the web, who says everything in between. Any thoughts or theories would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally I switch at one year old, but that's my opinion. There are those that never feed puppy food, switch at one or two years old  I don't believe there's a better answer, do what you feel is best


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I've also found information that ranges all over the board.

I'm going to switch Ruger at 1 year old. 

Like Shade said, there's people who've never fed a puppy food, switch at 6 months, 8 months, 1 year, 2 years ... I don't think there'll ever be one perfect answer for it


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Our puppy was weened directly onto adult food. Everyone has a different way of doing things! If you feel your guy is doing well on the puppy food, there's no rush to switch him.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

I always feed adult food and I supplement puppies additionally on my own accord


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Switch now, unless the food you are feeding is for Large Breed puppies. 

With larger breeds, slow, steady growth is optimal. Some puppy chows have extra protein, calcium and other nutrients to promote fast growth which is detrimental to GSDs and larger dogs. That is why many breeders and experienced people will feed adult formula from the time the pups are weaned. Exception is foods formulated specifically for Large Breed dogs. They are formulated for slower steady growth, with different nutrient amounts and mineral ratios than 'regular' puppy food.


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

Not to thread jack here; but is ok to feed my 6yo Heeler the same ( large breed puppy food ) kibble. She seems to like it over her normal kibble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHolmes82 (Jul 13, 2015)

Castlemaid said:


> Switch now, unless the food you are feeding is for Large Breed puppies.
> 
> With larger breeds, slow, steady growth is optimal. Some puppy chows have extra protein, calcium and other nutrients to promote fast growth which is detrimental to GSDs and larger dogs. That is why many breeders and experienced people will feed adult formula from the time the pups are weaned. Exception is foods formulated specifically for Large Breed dogs. They are formulated for slower steady growth, with different nutrient amounts and mineral ratios than 'regular' puppy food.


He is on large breed, great point though, thanks.


----------



## DHolmes82 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks all, turns out the #'s on Orijens large breed puppy, and Adult are pretty comparable. Probably will just do it at 1yr. His growth has slowed to a nice steady pace.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

none of my breeders have used anything but adult food.

Once weaned, it on to quality adult kibble.

My dogs have done well on it.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

started to add adult food at about 8 months. at first only a half cup for 5 days, then added a cup of adult, and kept adding a half cup more each week. he is now 14 months is almost entirely on adult, but still include about a 1/4 to 1/2 cup of puppy food. he eats if he is hungry a total of 4 cups a day and a can of chicken stew.


----------

